# Dreamy music for when you're feeling dreamy



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Solar Wizard (Jun 21, 2016)

Lately, I've been listening to Chillstep while laying on my back in the balcony and watching stars above. When the sleep weighs on my eyes, I take off earphones and go to sleep.


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

These guys, Pegboard Nerds, make some damn good electronic music.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Pangea (Jun 13, 2016)

People, please give this one a chance...
I have searched for it for months.
And i finally found it back!

If you just click he play button and have a moment, you will understand why.

I hope you enjoy it asmuch as i do


----------



## littleinfp (Oct 23, 2015)

river flows in you- yiruma


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rambling Introvert (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Rambling Introvert (Jul 23, 2016)

Just remembered one more. Dreamy lyrics here!


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sometimes trippy 60s music is what I listen to when I get into moods like that (Pink Floyd, Moody Blues):


----------



## Moon_Flower_Chanti (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks guys this is awesome


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

Subscribing! Still, Alice by Cocteau Twins


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Advoc8 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Advoc8 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------

